# Tug 'Chieftain' sinks 12/8/11 - Merged Threads



## Don Matheson

Its just been reported on BBC that a tug has capsized at Greenwich Pier. Two crewmen have been rescued but a third is missing and a search is operating to find him.
No name has been announced until now.

Don


----------



## Tony Collins

It was further reported to have been towing a barge at the time. Still no other details.

It seems it was at Convoys Wharf.
http://www.lbc.co.uk/tugboat-overturned-in-greenwich-43492

Tug Chieftain


----------



## Dickyboy

According to the BBC the tug is called the Chieftain


----------



## Malky Glaister

Hope the missing person is found safe and well

regards Malky


----------



## Dickyboy

Malky Glaister said:


> Hope the missing person is found safe and well
> 
> regards Malky


So do I. This is the second event on the Thames this week. There was an accident involving crew on the Woolwich Ferry a few days ago.


----------



## derekhore

*Tug 'Chieftain' sinks 12/8/11*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14505009


----------



## sparkie2182

Good luck to the SAR


----------



## todd

*Tug 'Chieftain' sinks 12/8/11*

There has just been an item on Sky News that a tug called the 'Chieftain' has sunk near London whilst towing a crane barge, has anyone more info ?

Jim


----------



## Ron Stringer

We now appear to have 3 threads running about this incident - this one plus

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=40402

and 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=40403

Perhaps a moderator could combine them into one.


----------



## senior pilot

the chieftain ex pas/rmas barbara


----------



## karbine

Search called off , a very sad day on the river. I myself was working this morning and only passed the tow 5minutes earlier and was down near the o2 arena when i heard the Hurricane Clipper say "London VTS - Tug Chieftain has capsized at Greenwich need emergency assistance" and the tug HORTON rounded and raced back inwardbound to help along with a few other vessels.

The tug has been marked and is planned to be lifted tomorrow at some point


----------



## Tony Collins

An eye witness gives an account of two tugs, Chieftain at the head, towing a barge containing a crane with another tug at the stern. It seems Chieftain struck one of the buoys in the channel and capsized as a result. Apparently it was all over in about thirty seconds.

Is this the tug?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/data/516/medium/Chieftain-Govan16Aug76001.jpg


----------



## senior pilot

no she was one of the rmas girl class tugs picture herehttp://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=924885


----------



## william dillon

Very sad news indeed, doesn't look good for the missing guy.
Did this tug operate on the Clyde at any time.


----------



## billyboy

Tragic accident. My thoughts are with the relatives of the missing crew member


----------



## Cobbydale

senior pilot said:


> the chieftain ex pas/rmas barbara


She later became the SEAMAID and worked at Milford.(see photo)


----------



## tinks

*crew man missing*



billyboy said:


> Tragic accident. My thoughts are with the relatives of the missing crew member


i will pass on your thoughts to my family d is my cousion :O(


----------



## tinks

Malky Glaister said:


> Hope the missing person is found safe and well
> 
> regards Malky


d is my cousion thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Malky Glaister

Tinks, I sincerely hope for a good outcome to this disaster as I am sure all other members are.
Chin up mate

regards Malky


----------



## BillH

Just like to correct the casualty name spelling.

It is as far as my local contact informs me CHIEFTON rather than CHIEFTAIN.

Bill


----------



## hans

It's indeed CHIEFTON of Palmer Marine Services, Katrina Wharf, Wharf Road, Gravesend.

See correct article in Gravesend Messenger.

See also:

- kenjonbro's photostream on Flickr

- Mark Baynes (baynesmedia) photostream on Flickr (and his updates on Twitter)

- Palmer Marine Services on Shipphotos.co.uk

- CHIEFTON's page on MarineTraffic


----------



## tinks

still no news yet on my cuz (d l ) im praying for a miricel to happen :O( missing crew man from cheifton


----------



## Derek Chamberlain

*Tug Chiefton*

Does anybody know if they have managed to raise the Chiefton today, and if there are any pics posted about it...We are keeping our fingers crossed for you Tinks, just hope it turns out good.......


----------



## tinks

Derek Chamberlain said:


> Does anybody know if they have managed to raise the Chiefton today, and if there are any pics posted about it...We are keeping our fingers crossed for you Tinks, just hope it turns out good.......


the missing crew man is my cuz and at the mo still my family have no news we are still waiting :O(


----------



## Somerton

Tinks,
Sorry to hear about the tug accident in London river. I sincerely hope that you & your family get good news regarding your cuz, I was in tugs myself for over 6 years and know the problems facing tugmen.
Regards,
Alex C.


----------



## Somerton

Hi William Dn.
Steel and Bennie had a tug called the Chieftain on the Clyde at one time. Some of their tugs used to come to Belfast when some of the very large tankers were launched..Good days then , now we have no shipbuilding.
Regards,
Alex C.


----------



## tinks

Somerton said:


> Tinks,
> Sorry to hear about the tug accident in London river. I sincerely hope that you & your family get good news regarding your cuz, I was in tugs myself for over 6 years and know the problems facing tugmen.
> Regards,
> Alex C.


thank you for your kindness


----------



## 40907

Hey Tinks, thinking of you and the family.


----------



## Don Matheson

Does anyone have any further news of the Missing tugman and of the tug itsself? One can only hope he is trapped somewhere with plenty of air but just cant get out.

Don


----------



## 40907

How about we get the tug's name spelt correctly in the title of the thread?


----------



## tinks

still no news on my missing cuz ( missing crew man from the chieftain)hope we have some soon :O(


----------



## tinks

todd said:


> There has just been an item on Sky News that a tug called the 'Chieftain' has sunk near London whilst towing a crane barge, has anyone more info ?
> 
> Jim


the missing crew man is my cuz still no news but found a link for piccys dont know if it will work on here :O(((
Scene of capsize and sinking of Thames Tug Chieftain after collision with tug Steven B, River Thames, London 12 AUG 2011www.flickr.com/photos/baynesmedia/6035661722


----------



## tinks

Scene of capsize and sinking of Thames Tug Chieftain after collision with tug Steven B, River Thames, London 12 AUG 2011www.flickr.com/photos/baynesmedia/6035661722


----------



## tinks

Capsize and sinking of Thames Tug Chieftain after collision with tug Steven B, River Thames, London. 
www.flickr.com
Marker buoy being lowered into position at scene of capsize and sinking of Thames Tug Chieftain after collision with tug Steven B, River Thames


still no news on my cuz :O(


----------



## Tony Collins

So sorry Tinks that you are still waiting for news. Sadly it is obvious that it is a recovery rather than rescue now. Any news on the when the vessel will be lifted? Is the River still closed?


----------



## tinks

Don Matheson said:


> Does anyone have any further news of the Missing tugman and of the tug itsself? One can only hope he is trapped somewhere with plenty of air but just cant get out.
> 
> Don


still no news yet but ment to be raising it tomoz our family are praying for a mirical to happen


----------



## tinks

Tony Collins said:


> So sorry Tinks that you are still waiting for news. Sadly it is obvious that it is a recovery rather than rescue now. Any news on the when the vessel will be lifted? Is the River still closed?


ment to raising it tomoz :O( still we are praying for a miracle


----------



## todd

The following copy is from Tugs Towing & Offshore News_32_2011‏
a publication about all aspects of the Towing Industry and is published weekly. The address is www.towingline.com.

"Very sad news today that the tug 'CHIEFTON' has been involved in an incident and has sunk in the Thames at Convoys Wharf near Greenwich Pier. One crew member is missing and we hope he is found. Our thoughts are with the family and friends of the missing crewman.
A man is missing after a tug boat overturned on the River Thames in south-east London. The vessel, called Chiefton, capsized and sank at about 10:50 BST at Convoys Wharf in Deptford, near Greenwich Pier. A spokesman for the Port of London Authority said one of the three-man crew was still missing. The stretch of river where the tug sank has been partially reopened after the rescue operation involving fire crews, the coastguard and the police. The authority said it had located the tug using a survey vessel and was assessing the first stages of how to lift it out of the water. The Chiefton, which is based at Gravesend in Kent, was towing a crane barge named Skyline at the time of the incident. 'Holding ropes' Chris Lewis, who witnessed the incident from his flat, said it sank rapidly. "I saw the platform coming down the river being pushed by one tug and pulled by another,"
12TH VOLUME, NO. 32 DATED 14 AUGUST 2010
11/23
he said. "I turned away for a few seconds and when I looked back, the tug doing the pulling capsized. "I saw two crew members scramble off the capsized vessel and they were holding on to the ropes which were holding the tug and platform together. "I could not see if both of them were pulled out but one of them was hauled on to the platform. "The tug sank very quickly, within about 30 seconds. I saw the stern of the tug going under." Daniel Jaffa was due to go on a sailing trip but it was cancelled due to the rescue operation. He said: "The rescue teams are using tourist boats on that stretch of the river to search for the missing person. "An RNLI lifeboat came over to us and told us the Thames has been closed between Greenwich and Tower Bridge." Safety measures on the Thames were tightened in the aftermath of the 1989 Marchioness riverboat disaster in which 51 people died when their boat was in a collision with a dredger near Southwark, south London. The sinking follows the death on the Thames last week of Ben Woollacott, 19, a crewman on the Woolwich Ferry. He fell from the ferry and under its propeller while mooring ropes were being untied."

Jim


----------



## ddraigmor

Tinks,

Always sad when someone is lost. As an ex tugman, my thoughts are with you and the missing man's family.

As Malky says: Chin up.

Jonty


----------



## ddraigmor

Latest - body recovered.

http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/p..._man_recover_a_body_at_convoys_wharf_1_995323

Jonty


----------



## Malky Glaister

Deeply sorry Tinks. Can't say anything else.

Malky


----------



## billyboy

Our thoughts are with you and your family Tinks.


----------



## Tony Collins

Tinks, so sorry mate - deepest condolences.


----------



## 40907

Hi Tinks. Condolences to you and the family. Very sad news.


----------



## joebuckham

tinks, so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Tinks, I am also very sorry for you and your family

Malky


----------



## dickjburton

*Raising the Tug Chiefton*

I was in Greenwich on Friday 19-08-11 visiting the N.M.M. arriving
at the waterfront 12-30pm took the first shot when they where
loading the tug onto a barge. 2 hours later returned to see the
G.P.S. Marines Services heavy lift crane barge being towed back to
Chatham.


----------



## Tony Collins

Excellent pictures in sad cir***stances.


----------



## tinks

*just a thank you*

Carnt believe my cuz has been gone five years this August I would like to thank all of the members for their kind words Darren is very much loved and missed and we still think of him all the Time so again sorry I haven't replied before now again thank you all xxxxx on behalf of me and the rest of his family r.i.p. Darren we all love and miss you so much


----------

